# trophy road kill



## duhunter (Nov 17, 2009)

This buck was hit in longview, tx the other day.


----------



## buckbuddy (Sep 1, 2008)

*"What a Buck"!!.......Wish I could run over one like that on one of my ranch roads!!.......Awsome Horns!!*


----------



## bzrk180 (Jan 7, 2008)

Not sure I could resist not having those horns... WOW!


----------



## duhunter (Nov 17, 2009)

If im not mistaken my buddy friend that hit it pick him up and tagged him.


----------



## bzrk180 (Jan 7, 2008)

That makes the story even better! Those are cool!

They are chasing does up here like crazy...I had one tonight in Medina chase a doe into a parking lot, right in front of me as I stood by my car door (made me nervous he was so close and moving so fast) and then chased her back....

ONE thing on his mind!


----------



## TunaTango (Dec 6, 2009)

Nice rack


----------



## DA REEL DADDY (Jun 7, 2005)

duhunter said:


> If im not mistaken my buddy friend that hit it pick him up and tagged him.


That be one to put a tag on! I did not know you can do that. I guess you could if you tagged it, you can keep it.

I am not the worlds best at ageing but, he looks to be around 3 years. Any guesses?


----------



## Gator gar (Sep 21, 2007)

They're deffinately moving. I saw one in Polk county on the way to Beaumont yesterday. All I saw was a huge, dark bodied deer from the shoulders back, enter the woods. Never did see his antlers, but I did see some dark tarsel glands.

Coming back a few hours later, not a 100 yards where I saw this one go in the woods, there stood a big 8 point, standing on the side of the road. I'd say in the high 120s to low 130s. I could have hit him, but slowed down just to watch him. I quit killing deer a long time ago, but I still love seeing them.


----------



## bigbarr (Mar 9, 2010)

How do you count the points on a rack like that ? are the ones that are grown together counted individual or as one ??


----------



## TroutMaster76 (Jun 19, 2005)

WOW - really in Longview?


----------



## hammerdown (Jan 10, 2009)

Your not suppose to pick up road kill, but who cares. If it was me no one would know it was road kill. I would make up a mighty interesting story about how I shot him @ 60 yards with my bow or something. It sure wouldn't be just road kill.


----------



## impulse (Mar 17, 2010)

Road kill? 

Part of the picture that was cropped out showed 4x4 tire ruts 120 yards into the field, through a barbed wire fence and glancing off of 3 trees.

Just kidding.


----------



## aggiemulletboy (May 31, 2006)

DA REEL DADDY said:


> That be one to put a tag on! I did not know you can do that. I guess you could if you tagged it, you can keep it.


You can't do that, legally speaking. From the annual:
"It is unlawful to possess a deer or any part of a deer that has been hit by a motor vehicle."

Kind of stinks that you can't, but then you'd have every jerk out there swerving for that 10 pt, running it over and tossing it in the bed, and then just claiming "Oh, I found it dead on the side of the road."


----------



## troutslayer (Feb 7, 2006)

I cant find it...but isnt it illegal to take a road kill deer??


----------



## aggiemulletboy (May 31, 2006)

troutslayer said:


> I cant find it...but isnt it illegal to take a road kill deer??


Yup. Look at my post above or http://www.tpwd.state.tx.us/publications/annual/hunt/general/


----------



## coup de grace (Aug 7, 2010)

*wow....*


----------



## Hooked Up (May 23, 2004)

I'm pretty sure that "lawful means" of taking deer in Texas do not include motor vehicles. Not my call though, Guy


----------



## Deep C 915 (Jul 19, 2010)

duhunter said:


> If im not mistaken my buddy friend that hit it pick him up and tagged him.


Hopefully he (the buck) got to tag a few before he got tagged.


----------



## DA REEL DADDY (Jun 7, 2005)

It is unlawful to *possess* a deer or any part of a deer that has been hit by a motor vehicle.

Good discussion point.

Thanks Mulletboy. I thought I had read that in the past.


----------



## Rack Ranch (May 25, 2004)

Wonder how it got out of his high fence???


----------



## Texas Jeweler (Nov 6, 2007)

I hope TP&W mounts this one and displays it for their trailer! I'd be willing to put a few dollars toward this deal.


----------



## justin-credible1982 (Sep 12, 2006)

*What a beast*

Hate to see that! My uncle said they ran over a huge 10 right outside my fence, but he didn't get a pic!:headknock


----------



## coogerpop (Sep 3, 2009)

If I found one lying in the road I would be loading him up as fast as I could...what a magnificent animal.


----------



## tpool (Aug 21, 2005)

What a deer!

Mini Hijack: If I tear my truck up hitting a deer & there's anything left, you can bet I'm frying me some $500 (deductible) backstrap & having some venison hamburgers!

T-BONE


----------



## sea sick (Feb 9, 2006)

tpool said:


> What a deer!
> 
> Mini Hijack: If I tear my truck up hitting a deer & there's anything left, you can bet I'm frying me some $500 (deductible) backstrap & having some venison hamburgers!
> 
> T-BONE


Hey,that $500 is cheaper than any deer lease if you ask me haha That buck has some character to it.

Yea, It is illegal to take that buck home. Had a buddy pick one up hit by his work place. Scored a little over 160,thats what the GW scored it to be before he took it hwell:


----------



## bobbyoshay (Nov 29, 2008)

That's a shame! They are still chasing up here in mobilhoma at my lease!


----------



## dolch (Aug 19, 2005)

so did yout buddy speed up and cross the yellow line to take him out?!?!? that's a heck of a deer!


----------



## Main Frame 8 (Mar 16, 2007)

Rack Ranch said:


> Wonder how it got out of his high fence???


LOL


----------



## duhunter (Nov 17, 2009)

All this is, is second information that I received. And far as I know is that the guy picked up the deer. You gotta remeber this happened in east texas. I have heard some times gw will let you tag the deer. I betting that if it was a small buck the gw would let you tag it. Now that it is the size this one they would want to take it.


----------



## CoastalOutfitters (Aug 20, 2004)

a big one was hit no. of town here a few years back, a local guy saw it and picked it up and took it to the taxi. to mount, he got in alot of trouble for not tagging it and calling it in to the GW for an ok, TPWD confiscated the head.


----------



## bubbas kenner (Sep 4, 2010)

Rack Ranch said:


> Wonder how it got out of his high fence???


no kidding been hunting east tx 23 years and never saw one like that chingow what does the car or truckk look like or hit n run ???


----------



## surfcowboy (Jun 29, 2005)

all you have to do is call the GW. they will come out. i've know a lot of GWs that will let you have it after they log it. You just have to ask.


----------



## texas8point (Dec 18, 2006)

Idda took the horns.......


----------



## wet dreams (May 21, 2004)

texas8point said:


> Idda took the horns.......


Me tooo, I can have the whole head in my truck in a less than a minute with a pocket knife, don't want the body as its most prob one big bruse....WW


----------



## fdtate (Nov 17, 2010)

that toooooo bad


----------



## Auer Power (Jun 16, 2009)

bzrk180 said:


> Not sure I could resist not having those horns... WOW!


I know i couldn't, i'd have the pocket knife out doing some surgery.. :rotfl:


----------



## Jock Ewing (Mar 26, 2006)

If you took the horns would you claim you shot it?


----------



## CoastalOutfitters (Aug 20, 2004)

a truck in front of me hit a doe out toward Junction, I stopped and cut her throat and pulled out my wallet to burn a doe tag, she was only hit in the head.

A DPS guy pulls up and asks me whats going on and then opens his trunk and asks me to help him load the deer. 

I told him it was mine and he said " no...... state property, perks of the job"

so , you better call the GW on the spot and ask about the tagging part.


----------



## seabo (Jun 29, 2006)

Texas Jeweler said:


> I hope TP&W mounts this one and displays it for their trailer! I'd be willing to put a few dollars toward this deal.


word i got is tpw has the deer and is supposedly having it mounted , one that big or bigger was hit last year in that same spot ,just out of marshall on hwy 80.


----------



## wet dreams (May 21, 2004)

CoastalOutfitters said:


> a truck in front of me hit a doe out toward Junction, I stopped and cut her throat and pulled out my wallet to burn a doe tag, she was only hit in the head.
> 
> A DPS guy pulls up and asks me whats going on and then opens his trunk and asks me to help him load the deer.
> 
> ...


Its 'state property' till you threaten to sue the state for property damage done to your vehicle....WW


----------



## monkeyman1 (Dec 30, 2007)

aggiemulletboy said:


> http://www.tpwd.state.tx.us/publications/annual/hunt/general/


i've never been able to comprehend the basis for this law if on a public road. very few idiots would intentionally hit a deer and risk the damage to their vehicle just to have deer meat or horns. leaving the deer on the roadside increases the chances of accidents as coyotes, dogs, buzzards and the like will be attracted to the carcass furthering a distraction on the road and possibly causing an accident to avoid the carnivores.


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

folks.. it's legal in East Texas, especially Longview.. read the fine print..


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

surfcowboy said:


> all you have to do is call the GW. they will come out. i've know a lot of GWs that will let you have it after they log it. You just have to ask.


X2


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

CoastalOutfitters said:


> a truck in front of me hit a doe out toward Junction, I stopped and cut her throat and pulled out my wallet to burn a doe tag, she was only hit in the head.
> 
> A DPS guy pulls up and asks me whats going on and then opens his trunk and asks me to help him load the deer.
> 
> ...


to bad their wasn't a phone booth around and good thing you didn't hit him with your tire iron... now who gets the deer, you or the DPS?

http://www.maniacworld.com/deer-hit-my-car-then-bit-my-neck.html


----------



## let's talk fishin (Jan 4, 2008)

wow that's nice


----------



## Rack Ranch (May 25, 2004)

With these pics surfing thru the net I can't believe the person who's high fence this buck got out of hasn't come forward... We all know that area doesn't have bucks like that running around.. I don't care how much it rains...Walker


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

for some reason, that deer looks native to me.. and a possibility... big freaks show up in the weirdest places.. as encinal pointed out in another thread


----------



## Troutfisch (Jun 19, 2005)

This pic is making the rounds - I've had a couple different people show me this on their cell phones and both claim it was an East Texas deer. Regardless of where it was run-down it's a dandy no question.


----------



## seabo (Jun 29, 2006)

InfamousJ said:


> for some reason, that deer looks native to me.. and a possibility... big freaks show up in the weirdest places.. as encinal pointed out in another thread


 not many high fences in this neck of the woods, but big deer ,,,you betcha ! not to be shot at a feeder though...


----------



## Buck-horn (Oct 25, 2010)

You best believe that would of had a tag on it with my name, and taken straight to taxidermist.... to think people pay top dolla for a buck like this.


----------



## tunabill (Jul 15, 2007)

Watched one this morning chasing tail in kemah counted 14 points around a 28" spread. Not all big deer come from high fenced property.


----------



## hammerdown (Jan 10, 2009)

Just curious if anyone has heard any more info on this Monster. I never heard what happened to this beast! Did someone get to put on their wall or did the GW get it. Nice animal especially for the Longview area!


----------

